# banana blizzard + ????



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

hi

i have a female banana blizzard(or paternless-not sure which). what would i get if i bred her with

1) a paternless

2) a blizzard

3) an albino

4) a high yellow

5) another banana blizzard???

thanks in advance: victory:: victory:


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

repteen said:


> hi
> 
> i have a female banana blizzard(or paternless-not sure which). what would i get if i bred her with
> 
> ...


The gecko you a calling a "banana" blizzard is just a hi yellow blizzard not a true banana blizzard (i.e. double homozygous blizzard and patternless). So, with that in mind, you will get:

1) Normals het. blizzard and patternless
2) Blizzards
3) Normals het. blizzard and albino
4) Normals het. blizzard
5) Blizzards (that might be more yellow in colour than if mating with a whiter blizzard).

Unless of course you do have a patternless. Any photos?


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

cheers: victory: yeah, got a pic.

here she is, my tango (i'm still getting her up to weight after lastyears unexpected, unsucsessful egg-laying year!!)


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

That looks like a very nice, Hi Yellow Blizzard to me. You may not get her upto breeding weight this year as she does look abit off 50g..


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah, i no.

she layed loads of unexpected, infertile eggs last year.

i'm just asking to know what male to get to breed her with next year, hopefully whn shes about 60g.

i do have a normal male, who is infertile due to a prolapse problem.
he is still very nice, though. i just need another viv to put him in when i get another male!!

thanks for the compliment: victory:: victory:


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

how do you tell the difference???

is it by their eye colour??

her eyes are green if it helps: victory:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

repteen said:


> yeah, i no.
> 
> she layed loads of unexpected, infertile eggs last year.
> 
> ...


Aw poor wee mite, we have a snake eye Bells Albino (male) with exactly the same problem. 

And I was just estimating from what I've saw on various websites..  Good luck with your breeding project though. :razz:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

repteen said:


>


Absolutely NOT a blizzard at all.

That's a very nice clean visual patternless (aka "Leucistic").

The way to tell the difference between a yellowish blizzard and a patternless is simple:









Alya is a homozygous patternless and does not carry blizzard (to my knowledge.)









Kurhah is a blizzard, and almost certainly does not carry patternless at all based on breeding results, much less being homozygous patternless "Banana Blizzard". He's just a very yellow blizzard.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation, I'm not great on my morphisms.. :lol:


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks: victory:: victory:

so... what would i get?????? any ideas???


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

1) Patternless
2) Normal het. patternless and blizzard (i.e. het "banana blizzard")
3) Normal het. patternless and albino
4) Normal het. patternless
5) Normal het. patternless and blizzard


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no idea. but try not to get off the track of keeping geckos. when we get caught up in these morphs, we kinda get sidetracked on what we are really keeping. but it's fun! whatever you have, it will be pretty! i guarantee!! plus, in three generations, who'd know whats in it?:lol2:
hanesome creature!!:no1:


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

good point!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

repteen said:


> hi
> 
> i have a female banana blizzard(or paternless-not sure which). what would i get if i bred her with
> 
> ...


You will get;
1) patternless 
2)normla het for blizzard and patternless
3)normal het for albino and patternless
4)normal het patternless
5)if you were to find a 'true' one you would get patternless het for blizzard.
Basicly the only thing you can get from a patternless breeding is pair it to another patternless and get more of the same. 

HTH
Mark


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

mark97r1 said:


> You will get;
> 1) patternless
> 2)normla het for blizzard and patternless
> 3)normal het for albino and patternless
> ...


Mark, there aren't any proven true banana blizzards.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah that was my point CJ. Sorry for repeating your post though, it was late and i only read the first page:bash:. Didnt even notivce the second, that will teach me to skim read!!

Mark


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

mark97r1 said:


> Yeah that was my point CJ. Sorry for repeating your post though, it was late and i only read the first page:bash:. Didnt even notivce the second, that will teach me to skim read!!
> 
> Mark


No worries.


----------

